# Noob.



## SailinSand (Aug 3, 2010)

Just wanted to stop by and say hey. I'm sure there's a new member intro on the forum, but since I got an Audi I wanted to see what it's like over here.  I'm on a few BMW forums, and have met some incredible people with great help/advice. ...i'm hoping this will be the same.

I'm a reformed BMW owner, and this is my first Audi. (last vehicles were 01 325xi, 07 335cic, 07 ///M Roadster, 08 x5, 07 530i). Last car I had was the 5er and it goes back to the ex next week. Nice feeling to have a car (that's paid for) and to be DONE with the big D.

The guys at the dealership swore by this forum and one other (audiworld). :dunno:

Saturday I picked up a black/black CPO 2007 a4 2.0t Quattro 6/MT, yesterday I got the GIAC flash and the windows tinted. Thinking the exhaust and intake will be done eventually, but it was an expensive weekend...so it may be a while. 

Any rate, hope everyone's having a great week.

(mods: If this thread is in the wrong place, feel free to move it...)


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Welcome to the forum! Fourtitude tends to have fewer new discussions, but they tend to be of a higher quality than you'll find on some of the other forums. The B7 A4 forum is probably where you'll end up spending most of your time, but enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to Fourtitude. Congratulations on the new car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome. This is a great site. 

Audiworld has kinda dried up. 
Quattroworld is the "replacement" of sorts for many Audi freaks.


----------



## Cal330ci (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on the new car.... especially after ditching the Dark side (BMW) 
GIAC is a good chip.. definatly go with an exhaust !!


----------

